# ****Starbucks Hunting Club / 1400 Acres/ Talbot County / Southern Zone / $900****



## gibbybeagle (Apr 27, 2013)

Updated 4/27/2013

We have a few openings available for the 2013/2014 membership season.

Our Club is 1400 Acres.

Hardwood creek bottoms and ridges with a lot of white oaks!

Absolutely beautiful property. 

Club has been in existence since the mid-1970's!!!

* $900/year for Deer, Turkey, and Hogs
* Pin In Pin Out
* Several food plots located thru out the property.
* Power line runs thru the center of property with planted food plots
* Talbot County is QDM managed
* Property Borders the Sprewell Bluff WMA (Nichols Tract)
* Club is near the Flint River.
* Property has several year round creeks and streams 
* Talbot County is in the Southern Zone (Deer Season thru January 15th)
* We are not far from Atlanta, Macon, Columbus, and LaGrange, Newnan, Fayetteville, Peachtree City, Woodbury, Manchester, Warm Springs, Talbotton, Fulton County, Fayette County, Coweta County, Harris County, Crawford County, Macon County, Calloway Gardens, Meriwether County.

Give us a call if you have any questions or would like to tour the property.

Thanks,

Jim Grant
770-296-9556
gibbybeagle@hotmail.com
or 
Jason Bonnet
706-566-4292
jbbmanchester2@yahoo.com


----------



## gibbybeagle (Apr 27, 2013)

*Turkeys*

We've got turkeys!!!!


----------



## gibbybeagle (Apr 27, 2013)

*Deer*

We have deer!


----------



## gibbybeagle (Apr 27, 2013)

*Pigs*

And we have PIGS!


----------



## gibbybeagle (Apr 27, 2013)

*Pig Rub*

Thats one big pig!


----------



## outsideman (Apr 28, 2013)

How many members ? Camp ,elec., water, bunkhouse ?  Great Pics...

Thanks, Mike


----------



## gibbybeagle (Apr 28, 2013)

21 mem-nice camping area -no elec-acess to water-community cabin-posted more pict


----------



## gibbybeagle (Apr 30, 2013)

*Camp Pictures*

Camp Pictures


----------



## gibbybeagle (Apr 30, 2013)

*Various Property Pictures*

Various Property Pictures


----------



## gibbybeagle (May 4, 2013)

We have 4spots


----------



## win280 (May 7, 2013)

Can I hunt pigs for free during the off season?


----------



## yellowhammer73 (May 7, 2013)

Mscott said:


> My partner and I are very interested in your hunting club.  We have our own camper with generator.  I like to hunt while he tidies up and cooks.  Would we be charged for one or two memberships?  We have been together for 10 + years but are not legally married.  Also do you have any other African American members?


----------



## yellowhammer73 (May 7, 2013)

Mscott said:


> Still interested in your property.  I have not gotten a PM if you have any spots open. I hope the fact we have a generator didn't kill our chance of joining.  I know they are a bit loud.





Man thats funny.


----------



## Buck Nasty (May 7, 2013)

Man o man....


----------



## B767erDrvr (May 7, 2013)

*Hog Hunting Only Membership*



win280 said:


> Can I hunt pigs for free during the off season?



Not likely.  They have members who pay $300 for a "Hog Hunting Only Membership".


----------



## win280 (May 16, 2013)

B767erDrvr said:


> Not likely.  They have members who pay $300 for a "Hog Hunting Only Membership".



Can I pay per hog killed?


----------



## hambone76 (May 23, 2013)

How far is the lease from the End of Hwy 85 in Manchester? I hunted in Talbot on the old Kendricks farm just down the road from a club that i believe was called Starbucks. Our club was not far from Manchester. Really good area and really good hunting.


----------



## jbbmanchester (Sep 15, 2014)

2 Opening Still Available for the 2014 - 2015 Season.


----------

